# Good Deal on a 721?



## Scratch (Dec 27, 2003)

I missed out on the great deal Dish had on the 721 this summer. Does anybody know where I can still get a good deal on one now? Thanks


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

You might want to try some the local dealers in your area. 

Be careful if you buy one on eBay. I have heard of a few problems from people that purchased 721s from people that have been selling them there.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Bill R said:


> You might want to try some the local dealers in your area.
> 
> Be careful if you buy one on eBay. I have heard of a few problems from people that purchased 721s from people that have been selling them there.


I bought my 508 on e-bay, but it took a while and ultimately I bought one from a seller who was a satellite dealer. The key is getting the Receiver and Smartcard numbers from the sellers BEFORE you bid. Once you have those, call Dish and ask them if there is any balance owed on the receiver AND if the receiver can be transferred to your account if you buy it. If you don't get a satisfactory answer, then DON'T bid.

I actually had a problem w the receiver and the satellite dealer that I bought it from on e-bay was VERY good about assisting me. A typical seller may not be as helpful on e-bay. Good luck!


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Saw a 522 go for $170 yesterday. That might be a good option, buy only brand new never acrtivated ones. I can help with activation. 2 outputs can be very useful


----------



## jma375hh (Nov 29, 2004)

Got A 522 new from ebay for a Friend 138.00 got a 510 for 153.00 and re sold it a few days later, and got my self a 508 135.00 don't want to pay 4.99 for the extra hd space in the 510 still don't understand why dishnet is doing that? you must ask for rec# and smartcard# before u bid. check with dish with those numbers first. ebay has bin very good with these purchases for me........ but you must do your homework first.
I'm new to all this, IF NOT FOR ALL THE GREAT PEOPLE IN THIS FORUM NONE OF MY PURCHASES FROM EBAY WOULD HAVE GONE AS SMOOTH. EVERONE HAS HELP ME MAKE GOOD DECISIONS. I thank everyone that has bin there for me thank you,you all have bin GREAT!!!!! THANKS SO MUCH. AND HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO EVERYONE.!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The 522 is pretty nice (I got a new one from eBay activated a few days ago) but I wish they would have had 100 hours per tuner (200 total) instead of having 100 hours total for both of them. They should have implemented a larger hard drive since there would be two seperate tv's it would connect to but I think a newer one with a larger hard drive is on its way in 2005.


----------



## Blockhead (Jan 20, 2004)

i just posted this same thing on another string here but when i was looking for a 721 i bought mine off ebay about a year ago no problems activating it or using it since. I got it for about 200 bucks and that was a little over a year ago. Actually looking to buy a 921 off ebay as we speak


----------

